# NAD: Kemper Profiling Amp (Black Edition)



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 12, 2012)

After using our producers (Mark Lewis- Audio Hammer) on our new album we just had to have them, and they finally arrived today.

3 Kemper Profiling Amplifiers in the new black front edition. They just came out and we got some from the first batch.

Can't not even being to say how stoked I am on these things. Even more stoked because our producer gave us the rhythm (5150 III / Mesa Cab) and lead (JCM 800 / Mesa Cab) tones he profiled that we used on the album, so we will be using our album tone live. (No I can not upload those profiles, I promised him I wouldn't.)

I've also been messing around with Ola Englund's 2 Channel Triple Rec profile he posted publically and it's bad as fuck too.

And we got cute little lunch box style carrying cases as well for the road, how adorable


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2012)

Its not black enough. I DETEST THIS AMPLIFIER! TO THE PIT OF SHAME! 









Grats.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats. Still think they need to include a thermos with that little lunchbox looking gadget.

Why couldn't they just make these a normal rack mount unit ???


----------



## ROAR (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty cool


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 12, 2012)

looks awesome! does it work well with a control board e.g. voodoo ground control pro? How are you going to store it while on tour? put it in a rack style casing/flight case?


----------



## mike0 (Apr 12, 2012)

And here i thought those things couldn't get any better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 12, 2012)

Why kemper and not afx II modeling?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 12, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why kemper and not afx II modeling?



We got artist pricing through Kemper and Fractal wanted nothing to do with us. A&R guy at Kemper was super nice and unbelievably helpful. Plus I never used half the shit that was on my Ultra anyways so I never really was super gung ho about the Axe FX II to begin with. That coupled with us just vibing with it so well on the album and already having access to profiles we knew were gonna sound killer it just seemed like the logical decision.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 12, 2012)

Makes sense! Ive always liked your guys tone so Im curious to hear what it sounds like now!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 12, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> looks awesome! does it work well with a control board e.g. voodoo ground control pro? How are you going to store it while on tour? put it in a rack style casing/flight case?



It is midi controller capable. Haven't tried it out yet but it shouldn't be too hard.

Not too sure on how we're going to transport them yet. I was thinking about having like mini amp live in rolling road cases made for them, but it sucks to spend that money and then when the band is over be stuck with road cases for Kempers which probably no one would buy hahaha.  Maybe a touring musician that uses Mini Recitifiers could buy them hahaha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 12, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Congrats. Still think they need to include a thermos with that little lunchbox looking gadget.
> 
> Why couldn't they just make these a normal rack mount unit ???



I actually like the look, I think it's unique. Only problem it produces is how the hell are we going to keep them safe on tour haha.


----------



## Sephael (Apr 12, 2012)

Custom built plywood crates?


----------



## SammerX (Apr 13, 2012)

These look so much better in black. 

I really like all the sounds I've heard from them, but as someone without access to many amps I couldn't really justify one I think. 

Watched the new Chappers video on these things and I was absolutely floored by how their "evil robot" amp profile sounded.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 13, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I actually like the look, I think it's unique. Only problem it produces is how the hell are we going to keep them safe on tour haha.



Fair enough. The storage & transportation would be my main concern. It's cool to think outside the box while designing a produce but at that price tag I'd feel more comfortable with a more "standard" design that could fit in a preexisting road/rack case. 
As you mentioned "How the Hell are you gonna keep them safe on tour" they should atleast offer a rack version for touring musicians. Not doging the product, just the real world functionality/ durability of it......without having a custom case built.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats! Are these with integrated poweramps? I remember reading there was that possibility on the Kemper website.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 13, 2012)

looks really awesome in that green/black color, camo-ish. 

Can't wait to hear the album, Mark did a killer job on the EP!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 13, 2012)

Lord Vader. We found them.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 13, 2012)

You could totally take that thing into the woods and write a kvlt black metal album.
(given you have a generator lol)


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 13, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You could totally take that thing into the woods and write a kvlt black metal album.
> (given you have a generator lol)



Generators are not tr00 or kvlt. It should be powered by Satan.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 13, 2012)

Like the look of them in black! Congrads. So everyone's going to be running these with the exception of Gabe.......... I can only assume the roadies will be hating him for still running his heavy ass bass gear while all your guys' (drum stuff exempt) gear is in a padded case? Hehe....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice!!! The Black version looks much better than the standard.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 13, 2012)

looks so much better than the white in my opinion


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks very evil. A big step up from the demo tones on your old Pod X3 lol, Grats man!


----------



## Shask (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree, those look awesome! Much better than the Jetsons version.

Oh, there is supposed to be a 3 space rack unit coming out sometime soon....


Are you going direct into the PA with those? No more guitar cabs?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 13, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We got artist pricing through Kemper and Fractal wanted nothing to do with us. A&R guy at Kemper was super nice and unbelievably helpful. Plus I never used half the shit that was on my Ultra anyways so I never really was super gung ho about the Axe FX II to begin with. That coupled with us just vibing with it so well on the album and already having access to profiles we knew were gonna sound killer it just seemed like the logical decision.



Ive been debating about making the jump from my axe ii to a kemper. Im on the fence though and dont have the money to get one for a/b testing


----------



## ara_ (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice, congrats! I'm totally gassing for one of these as well


----------



## Compton (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw Ola's kemper video a while ago which turned me onto them. I'm super stoked on your black versions! Can't wait to hear your tones 

I am excited to see how the Kemper profiling amps work their way into metal, custom cases yeeees!


----------



## TeethLikeNathan (Apr 14, 2012)

So are you just going to be running this now?


and some videos would be sick! I play similar music and since these are on sweetwater i'm thinking of getting one!


----------



## Orren (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the color! I saw this at NAMM for the first time and loved it! I got a KPA before the black/green color was available but I definitely would have preferred this. 

Orren


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 15, 2012)

Does look awesome. Im pretty interested in a kemper now solely due to the ease of use. Gonna try one out next weekend, some store in montreal apparently has them in stock at like 1650 cdn! 

Alex have you heard anything about the 3u rack version? Wonder what the depth is, to know if itd fit in my shallow rack..


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm seriously considering getting one of these for Studio stuff... so everytime I'm in a studio and there's an amp I like I can profile it and be like... Sweet 

So nice.

You should tell your producer to sell the profiles he makes for a small sum


----------



## metalvince333 (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you guys tried it with cabs and poweramps yet? I'm really curious about getting one but I really couldnt live without a cab right now as some of the shittier venues I play at sometimes get most of the sound from the cab itself rather than the P.A.


----------



## themike (Apr 16, 2012)

metalvince333 said:


> Have you guys tried it with cabs and poweramps yet? I'm really curious about getting one but I really couldnt live without a cab right now as some of the shittier venues I play at sometimes get most of the sound from the cab itself rather than the P.A.


 
They use in-ears and go direct now - no more cabinets


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Apr 16, 2012)

metalvince333 said:


> Have you guys tried it with cabs and poweramps yet? I'm really curious about getting one but I really couldnt live without a cab right now as some of the shittier venues I play at sometimes get most of the sound from the cab itself rather than the P.A.


 
Honestly, thats the one thing that would keep me from jumping on one of these


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 16, 2012)

I have heard reviews where people have used it with a power amp and cab and said it sounded fine and saw another review where the guy said yeah you can turn off the cab, but he said when running through a poweramp/cab with the cab sim off it still sounding like it had a slight cab sound too it that he couldn't get rid of? To me the whole point of this unit is that you are getting so much Tone and EQ from the speakers and mic you use as well that it's pretty much the point of using it. I understand the live dilemma cause some venues have shit PA's and monitors. If the price was a bit lower than $1850 U.S. I would probably pick one up, but I think for now i'm still just gonna get an Axe-FX 2.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 16, 2012)

"so we will be using our album tone live"

i just came


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 16, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> Does look awesome. Im pretty interested in a kemper now solely due to the ease of use. Gonna try one out next weekend, some store in montreal apparently has them in stock at like 1650 cdn!
> 
> Alex have you heard anything about the 3u rack version? Wonder what the depth is, to know if itd fit in my shallow rack..



THE FUCK

HELLS YES


----------



## metalvince333 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thon Amp Case Kemper Profiling Amp - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Here you go Alex!

And yes there is a place in Montreal called Moog audio that has the Kemper and I'm most probably going there to abuse it for a whole afternoon this week. The price seems lower than for our american cousins too  I guess that the germans like us better!

http://www.moogaudio.com/kemper-amps-profiling-amplifier-p-5552.html

Also, I wrote to Kemper about the rackmount thing and he pretty much confirmed me that it was in the works by saying he could not talk about future products officially at the moment. This pisses me off and makes me exited at the same time because I'm most likely to get one but I could get it in the upcoming months and I dont want to wait a year for the rack kemper!


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 16, 2012)

we have a Moog audio stoe on queen st downtown TO wonder if they'll stock one

this seriously makes me curious as to what this thing can offer, i've been drooling over the thought of getting an AXE FX 2, but seeing this, the profiling options, being able to upload/download profile from other users, and that i can just walk into a Moog store and order one is highly tempting

bringing the AFX2 into canada and everything is a real money killer, this seams more affordable, and i'm quite interested. going to have to research more on the Kemper and see how i truly feel, but if Whitechapel are getting sicka nd crushing tones with this, then why the fuck not, WOOT


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 16, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> we have a Moog audio stoe on queen st downtown TO wonder if they'll stock one
> 
> this seriously makes me curious as to what this thing can offer, i've been drooling over the thought of getting an AXE FX 2, but seeing this, the profiling options, being able to upload/download profile from other users, and that i can just walk into a Moog store and order one is highly tempting
> 
> bringing the AFX2 into canada and everything is a real money killer, this seams more affordable, and i'm quite interested. going to have to research more on the Kemper and see how i truly feel, but if Whitechapel are getting sicka nd crushing tones with this, then why the fuck not, WOOT



The difference for me, even tho the afx2 has wayy more shit in it, and more "hifi" but the kemper is just so user friendly, like a real amp. I hear most kemper guys say its almost literally plug and play. 

Getting one local is a big step up over the afx too. If you get one, i wanna try it with some bowes guitars when i get to borden in a month or two


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 16, 2012)

used them for the first time live last night. VERY stoked and pleased with the tones we got in our in ears and our friends who watched out front said it was crushing!

for midi control i set Ben up with a Tech 21 midi mouse and it was easy as pie setting it up. in system settings you can define what each profiles midi program change number is, so we made his live rhythm #1 and live lead #2, so all he has to do is scroll up and down on his midi mouse to switch patches. easiest and smallest midi controlling ever!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 16, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> The difference for me, even tho the afx2 has wayy more shit in it, and more "hifi" but the kemper is just so user friendly, like a real amp. I hear most kemper guys say its almost literally plug and play.
> 
> Getting one local is a big step up over the afx too. If you get one, i wanna try it with some bowes guitars when i get to borden in a month or two



if you can make your own profiles sound good or download good sounding profiles it is without a doubt plug and play.

i had my live rhythm patch dialed in in a matter of hours, my Axe Fx Ultra i was constantly tweaking over the course of 2 years and still was never SUPER satisfied.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 16, 2012)

wow the midi mouse is a great idea. Our other guitarist has an axe fx + ground control pro. He only uses a few patches and has his tuner front of house and leads all over the place (keeps his g50 wireless next to the axe fx)

The Midi mouse, G50 wireless and tuner would all fit onto a pedaltrain mini. Haha I might tell him to ditch the ground control pro and get that setup instead.


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm seriously considering selling my Axe-FX Ultra in favor of one of these. You guys always have insanely awesome tone, so these must be good.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 17, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> wow the midi mouse is a great idea. Our other guitarist has an axe fx + ground control pro. He only uses a few patches and has his tuner front of house and leads all over the place (keeps his g50 wireless next to the axe fx)
> 
> The Midi mouse, G50 wireless and tuner would all fit onto a pedaltrain mini. Haha I might tell him to ditch the ground control pro and get that setup instead.



The reason I liked the Ground Control with the Axe FX is because I had a lot of instant access buttons set up in my rhythm patch. So instead of switching patches I would just kick on an octave down whammy, delay, drop tune, etc. and then kick it back off. Plus I had an expression pedal going into the Ground Control. 

With the Kemper you can't turn on effects instant access within a profile (not yet, coming in a future firmware update), and it doesn't have whammy effects on it yet either, so I just run a Digitech Whammy to the front input like a normal amp for our Whammy stuff, and the Midi Mouse is simple and easy enough to change patches with since it doesn't support instant access changes right now anyways.


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 17, 2012)

makes me want a sandwich.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 17, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> the Midi Mouse is simple and easy enough to change patches with since it doesn't support instant access changes right now anyways.



Can you still at least save a bunch of different patches to locations in a MIDI controller with different effects so you can just change patches or are you strictly talking about turning effects and stomps on and off in the same patch? I am assuming you are just talking about turning on and off the stomps and that if I have a MIDI controller I can save any preset to any location for easy switching.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 17, 2012)

Krucifixtion said:


> Can you still at least save a bunch of different patches to locations in a MIDI controller with different effects so you can just change patches or are you strictly talking about turning effects and stomps on and off in the same patch? I am assuming you are just talking about turning on and off the stomps and that if I have a MIDI controller I can save any preset to any location for easy switching.



Yeah Im talking about turning the stomps on and off within a preset is not possible currently, but will be soon. The work around for now is say you have a bluesy rhythm tone and want to kick on the overdrive stomp, you'd just save a duplicate of the exact same rhythm tone patch but with the overdrive on, so you'd switch the entire patch instead of just turning a stomp on.

Switching is effortless and there is automatic spill over of effects between patches.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 17, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> The difference for me, even tho the afx2 has wayy more shit in it, and more "hifi" but the kemper is just so user friendly, like a real amp. I hear most kemper guys say its almost literally plug and play.
> 
> Getting one local is a big step up over the afx too. If you get one, i wanna try it with some bowes guitars when i get to borden in a month or two



gunna be probably till the end of the year before i could afford a Kemper. it's still pretty new on the scene compared to the axe fx and it's patches, would like to start seeing some profiles online eventually, and even buy some from high level producers, so long as they don't expect retarded amounts of money for one profile


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 17, 2012)

Whenever I get some down time I will delve into doing some profiles myself and I'll gladly post them on here free of charge, hopefully someone will dig them! haha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 19, 2012)

Been doing some reamping for our old drummer Kevin's new rock band with the Kemper. Man I can not get enough of this thing! It is SO easy to dial in killer tones, this JCM 800 rock tone I did for him is just killer in my opinion. It sounds so real and raw/organic. Can't wait to do some recording of my own with it!

*in before this post is worthless without clips hahaha


----------



## Ishan (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish I could afford one of these  you're making me GAS like crazy!


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 19, 2012)

Saw a Demo of the Kemper quite a while ago.
Looks cool, but you need to have access to alle the AMPs you want to profile.

Positiv thing about it - profile the tone you want, and tweak it one the Kemper as often as you want, which makes a cool amp sound even cooler.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 19, 2012)

Pat_tct said:


> Saw a Demo of the Kemper quite a while ago.
> Looks cool, but you need to have access to alle the AMPs you want to profile.
> 
> Positiv thing about it - profile the tone you want, and tweak it one the Kemper as often as you want, which makes a cool amp sound even cooler.



Not quite true, since you can download the profile of the amp you want online, and if you ever come across that amp in person, say if your friend owns a bogner xtc like my friend, you just profile it at his house and you have that amp now.

Just make friends with crazy boutique amp collectors lol


----------



## WolleK (Apr 19, 2012)

... and there are a lot of amps to download...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 19, 2012)

Are there any lists out there of what effects, cabs, and what presets are preloaded when you buy the kemper new?


----------



## engage757 (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish I hadn't ordered mine in white.  Didn't know black was coming out.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 20, 2012)

Black with colored lights and buttons? Reminds me of Darth Vader. I love it!


----------



## WolleK (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a factory amp list

Factory-Rig Referencelist with Amp/Cabinet/Mike-names - Important Announcements - Kemper Amps Forum


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 20, 2012)

Kemper also has a database of what looks like user submitted profiles, which should give plenty of options for experimentation.

also i have friends with tonnes of gear, i can easily ask one if i can set something up, get the tone i want and profile it. and if i can't find a certain piece of gear i can always rent something or track someone down who does have it and profile that

there's so many options that are far cheaper than going out and buying that gear


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 20, 2012)

WolleK said:


> Here is a factory amp list
> 
> Factory-Rig Referencelist with Amp/Cabinet/Mike-names - Important Announcements - Kemper Amps Forum



Thanks dude!

Eric


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 20, 2012)

WolleK said:


> Here is a factory amp list
> 
> Factory-Rig Referencelist with Amp/Cabinet/Mike-names - Important Announcements - Kemper Amps Forum



no 5150/6505? jebus, ohwell i imagine one will pop up soon


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a Blackmore rig already in it? That's pretty awesome. I never thought I'd see the day where that was in a profile list but not a 5150.


----------



## WolleK (Apr 20, 2012)

No 5150 as factory preset, but several presets by user (now there are around 900 presets)

If you really want to know which amps are avaible now, download the rig collection. It´s from a user who sorted all amp presets avaible by firm name and type. 
http://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=4549&pageNo=1


Kemper is an amazing amp, haven´t played that much guitar since years (no wasting of time by tweaking all day long)


----------



## Bevo (Apr 20, 2012)

No bass, this would be pretty sweet with some bass profiles as well.

A decent power amp and two cabs and you would be set for gear!


----------



## neurosis (Apr 20, 2012)

I went to see Textures with my sister here in Madrid the other day and we were blown away by the quality of the sound they got in the performance. Kempers were onstage. It's amazing how technology is refining the possibilities for bands to travel lightly and have total control of their sound, which ultimately is the key to their presence.

Love this stuff. Alex! Come tour Spain sometime, will you? Ideally before I move to the states this summer... ahahah


----------



## WolleK (Apr 21, 2012)

There are bass profiles, i have a Genz Benz and a Eden WTDI profile in my Kemper


----------



## Bevo (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks I did not see it on the list but if you can get it even better!
I don't think it matters as I could rent some amps for the day and get its profile to use.

This is starting to look like a really great tool for a minimal rig....I like!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratz man, heard a lot of great things about these!


----------



## WolleK (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, there are no factory bass profiles, but around 4-5 from users (the ones i mentioned before, also the flip top profile from pod hd).

Can´t say anything about the quality of them (my two basses are stored at my parents house), but profiling amps and stomp boxes work great.


BTW: Just listen to the examples from a user of the kemper forum (for metal examples just listen to Ola´s soundcloud page)

http://soundcloud.com/temper59


----------



## Johnmar (Apr 22, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> After using our producers (Mark Lewis- Audio Hammer) on our new album we just had to have them, and they finally arrived today.
> 
> 3 Kemper Profiling Amplifiers in the new black front edition. They just came out and we got some from the first batch.
> 
> ...



Hey Alex,can I let's say mic up a song and have the tone of the song?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 27, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> Hey Alex,can I let's say mic up a song and have the tone of the song?



No, but the Axe FX II has song tone profiling, as long as there is a part in the song where it's guitars only.


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 27, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> No, but the Axe FX II has song tone profiling, as long as there is a part in the song where it's guitars only.



What the fuuuu? Are you serious?
And congrats on the NAD man, this thing is a beast!


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 28, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> What the fuuuu? Are you serious?
> And congrats on the NAD man, this thing is a beast!



Keep in mind, if you use this on mastered tracks the tones you get will not be highly usable in real life settings, simply because they are mastered!


----------



## bhakan (Apr 28, 2012)

So you can't hook up a computer in place of an amp, and play a lone guitar track in place of the amp and your own playing?


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 28, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> There's a Blackmore rig already in it? That's pretty awesome. I never thought I'd see the day where that was in a profile list but not a 5150.



I'll take a blackmore over a 5150 every single time.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 29, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> we have a Moog audio stoe on queen st downtown TO wonder if they'll stock one
> 
> this seriously makes me curious as to what this thing can offer, i've been drooling over the thought of getting an AXE FX 2, but seeing this, the profiling options, being able to upload/download profile from other users, and that i can just walk into a Moog store and order one is highly tempting
> 
> bringing the AFX2 into canada and everything is a real money killer, this seams more affordable, and i'm quite interested. going to have to research more on the Kemper and see how i truly feel, but if Whitechapel are getting sicka nd crushing tones with this, then why the fuck not, WOOT



Not really, Im in the mississauga area, outside Toronto, and my Axe FX II will cost me 2650$ roughly after shipping and taxes. 

Still though. Kemper for 1600$ is pretty sweet. The axe II is more of what I need right now


----------



## ibanezlover (Apr 29, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> we have a Moog audio stoe on queen st downtown TO wonder if they'll stock one



They are listed on their website but not available yet. They just passed Canadian certification. They should have them very soon. 

http://www.moogaudio.com/kemper-amps-profiling-amplifier-p-5552.html


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got off a tour with August burns red and Brent had a kemper and he loves the shit out of it, I really need to try one! The black looks real fresh


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 30, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> Not really, Im in the mississauga area, outside Toronto, and my Axe FX II will cost me 2650$ roughly after shipping and taxes.
> 
> Still though. Kemper for 1600$ is pretty sweet. The axe II is more of what I need right now



hey whatever works for you mate, just for what i need the Kemper can get it done. Get a great sounding miced up amp sound and tweak it further in box works pretty well for me, if i could score an AFX 2 for a really good price (probably not kemper good) i would not thumb my nose at it.

buty again, $1600, can't argue with that price at all


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 30, 2012)

ibanezlover said:


> They are listed on their website but not available yet. They just passed Canadian certification. They should have them very soon.
> 
> MOOG AUDIO - Canada's Best Music Store Online



yeah i read that somewhere last week, glad they passed cert though, now i can hopefully go in store and give it a whirl, maybe walk out the door with one, if not i can order one anyhow


----------



## ibanezlover (May 2, 2012)

I was told the following stores will be carrying the Kemper in Canada.

Moog Audio, Long & McQuade, Tom Lee Music, Cosmo Music, Saved by Technology, and Steve's Music.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 3, 2012)

So i'm confused here, i never quite figured out what the Kemper does.  Does it have amp models built into it? Or what? I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 3, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> So i'm confused here, i never quite figured out what the Kemper does.  Does it have amp models built into it? Or what? I honestly have no idea.



it has PROFILED models that come with it when you purchase one, but what the Kemper does mainly, is fire a signal into a setup rig and captures the sound/tone of how you have that rig tweaked to.

for example, you have a 5150, on top of a mesa stiletto 4x12, mic-ed up with a shure sm57. You tweak the amps setting to where the tone sounds good to your ears. then you position the mic to where it will have the recorded sound that you like best. once that's done, you will already have th kemper hooked up and on by this point with the kemper in your recording chain, you hit Profile on the Kemper, and it will fire a strange alien sounding signal to your amp which i guess something like sonar gets a signal bounced back which captures the tone of the mic-ed up amp. So whatever recorded tone you got will be captured by the kemper and kept in it's database, and it sounds like the tone from the amp.


----------



## jjcor (May 3, 2012)

Can you use a tube amp head as a power slave? Kinda like the axe fx when running head and cab? Or does that defeat the whole purpose because of tube colouring?


----------



## MobiusR (May 3, 2012)

This is literally like torrenting in real life.


----------



## BTFStan (May 3, 2012)

the aesthetic design of these things just really doesnt make sense to me. It's like they tried to make it like that to be different from the axe fx or something, when really thats not how they should be making it different. this could have been done in one size fits all rack form, to me this seems like something to be kept in a studio.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 3, 2012)

BTFStan said:


> the aesthetic design of these things just really doesnt make sense to me. It's like they tried to make it like that to be different from the axe fx or something, when really thats not how they should be making it different. this could have been done in one size fits all rack form, to me this seems like something to be kept in a studio.



a rack version is coming end of the year, maybe even debuting at Namm 2013

as for the torrenting thing, yes, but it would be like torrenting a scene from a movie, or a part of a song, your not getting the whole amps sound. just the sound you tweaked and mic-ed. you could technically tweak every kinda tone out of one amp and cab and do different mic positionings for each with different mics, cabs, blah blah blah, hell even grab different amps and steel all those, and you will probably be doing it for days and days and days.

this just captures a mic-ed up tone that you like best so you can take that isntance with you anywhere. the Kempar obviously allows you to tweak the bass, middle, treble, gain, volume, presence, sag, voltage, blah blah blah, but those changes won't be precisesly like those changes if you moved the knobs around on the amp. 

Even the Axe FX 2 allows you to do this somewhat


----------



## Sepultorture (May 3, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Can you use a tube amp head as a power slave? Kinda like the axe fx when running head and cab? Or does that defeat the whole purpose because of tube colouring?



me thinks that would be a question for the Kemper Forums mate


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2012)

Used it through the PA and an Avenger's FX loop when I was doing the mini-showcases with Ola Englund, as did he. Simply put, it was extremely simple to tweak the monitor output to nullify the colouring (or simply leave it the way we wanted) and you can switch off the cab sim. No problems there.


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core (May 6, 2012)

is whitechapel going to use kemper amps live now? if so is it run through a p.a.?


----------

